# sendmail disabling in /var/log/messages



## sujitha (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi,

    I am trying to stop sendmail and sm-mta queue messages in /var/log/messages.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2012)

Edit /etc/syslog.conf and change this line:

```
*.notice;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err   /var/log/messages
```

Change the mail.crit to mail.none and restart syslog.


----------

